# THE NSS 2012 COMPILATION.



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

This is my compilation of the NATIONAL SUMMER STEAM UP 2012 in Sacramento Cal. Sorry it took so long to get up and running but I had to compress four days of fun onto four small viewable parts. I hope that you enjoy watching them as much as I did making them. Thanks to all the hard work of the organisers of this event. I am sorry if I missed your engine. There was so much going on over the six or seven tracks ( I forget already ) that it was difficult to keep up and run trains also. Hello to all the new friends in the live steam community.
All the best,
Peter.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_jj6PFKSBc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQEriqVboJs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUtGuX6CgzU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IA3F3d_rig


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the time and effort to post the videos that were a great insight to the various pieces of steam operation. Of course, my favorite was the coal fired CP Hudson but with that said there were some outstanding unique steam locomotives running.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

It is amazing how much fun we have running these engines. Charles I agree with you the Coal fired Hudson. I have had the experience of placing a burning shovel into fuel source.Not really a part of coaling experience. Also enjoyable in video numer three I believe, the alcohol experince, must have been bad alcohol.LOL>


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos, had a great time at the steam up and sharing the time. 
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Peter.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos and time you put in to it.. tk's again.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks, Peter, for the great videos and the efforts to get them on view. 
Myron


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

My thanks as well Peter. _for one know haw long it takes to edit and upload a video to Youtube. I believe every one should do it once to know just how much time it takes. I know, no one makes up do it but we do it because we want to share with evryone on MLS._


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their observations, input and acknowledgement. 

Hope to see everyone at the steam - up at Staver Locomotive, Portland, Oregon in September.

All the best,

Peter.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks David, and others. Thru MLS and the efforts of so many who take the time to take the pictures, we get to visit many meets, even those we cannot attend in person. 

Larry


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great show Peter. It's a lot of work to put these together. Thanks for you effort.

In the second video, at the 08:45 mark, what engine is that? I saw it run several times, but got with the owner. Very unusual valve gear motion. Gorgeous o/a


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful videos. After watching them a second time with something bothering me in the back of my mind, I suddenly realized that you guys run clockwise out there. Here on the east coast at all the meets I've been to, we seem to always run counter-clockwise. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 30 Jul 2012 11:15 AM 
Wonderful videos. After watching them a second time with something bothering me in the back of my mind, I suddenly realized that you guys run clockwise out there. Here on the east coast at all the meets I've been to, we seem to always run counter-clockwise. Am I missing something?









Is it the Coriolis force?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Don in East Boothbay, Larry in Mass and Dave in NH run clockwise, Andy in Mass runs counter clockwise. We ran both ways for a while at the Owls head steamup then switched to clockwise. Hmmmm . . . 

I guess US style locos have the controls and pressure gauge on the "engineers side" which is the right hand side. best run from outside the loop, counter clockwise, best run clockwise from inside, but right-handers coal firing an engine might wish to go the other way?


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Bob, this is the only information I could find on this engine. It was a Klose valve gear and Tom, the owner of that engine, said that the first and last driving axles had extra swivle motion placed into them so that the engine could manouvre around tight curves, thus the linkage in the middle allowed the drive rods to facilitate those tight curves as a stiff solid side rod would not. Even the cab had a pivot point to allow for the tight radius curves. ( The Sxonian Railways in the 1890's were already getting ready for the LGB 2 ft. radius curves







) The model is still available from Accucraft.de. MBV Shug. I have the Saxonian VIK ( 0-10-0T ) shown earlier.


valve gear info
All the best, Peter.


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Hi Ray and Eric,*

When I arrived I placed my engine on in the counter - clockwise direction and was quickly informed that they run only one way but later *Sonny* informed me that there is one rule and that we can run this way or that way( I would imagine however ...not on the same track







) and some people did change directions. (see coal fired Royal Hudson) running counter - clockwise. So next year I know !! All the best, * Peter.*


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray,
At first I thought it might be Entropy or Enthalpy, but now you've cleared it up telling me it's the Coriolis effect. This is really good to know.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 30 Jul 2012 10:06 AM 
Great show Peter. It's a lot of work to put these together. Thanks for you effort.

In the second video, at the 08:45 mark, what engine is that? I saw it run several times, but got with the owner. Very unusual valve gear motion. Gorgeous o/a
Peter,
thanks too from my side. A gorgeous compilation of engineers and engines.
Bob,
the idea of the Klose loco was to have radially swiveling axles. Thus the connecting rods have to extend/contract. This is done by using a parallelogram similar to an old fashioned drawing board. The angle of the parallelogram controlled the length of the connecting rods. As this angle did not change with parts of the parallelogram moving around (again the old fashioned drawing board), the apparent length of the rods was also maintained. The parallelogram itself was controlled by either the outer axles or a tender. See:

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUS...etothe.htm

The pragmatic Americans just left the flanges off the center axles and got the same results with much less effort and maintenance night mares.
Regards


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi Henner,
Thanks for the compliment.
By the way great Beer Wagon.
I am getting a "page not found" regarding your link.
Anyone else having the same problem ?
All the best,
Peter.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

I believe the engine in question belongs to Tom King and is made by Accucraft for their European market


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's a wild link to watch in action for sure.


----------

